
Scam Alert: Nootropic Pill Supported by Hawking, Gates, Anderson Cooper? - ada1981
This scam website mimics Forbes.com and has obvioulsy fake endorsment quotes from everybody from Stephen Hawking to Anderson Cooper to Denzel Washington pushing a bogus nootropic. It was being marketed to me on TheHill.com via NewsMax.<p>What can be done about this kind of bullshit?<p>WARNING, this is a SCAM product, linking for discussion only.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forbes.com-health.net&#x2F;?t202id=8352&amp;t202kw=braintxt1&amp;Dkt_nbr=13074-1&amp; nmx_source=The_Hill&amp;nmx_medium=widget&amp;nmx_content=121&amp;nmx_campaign=widgetphase2
======
ada1981
It seems TheHill.com ought to care that it is sending it's readers to bogus
scam websites pretending to be Forbes.com

------
atomical
All nootropics are basically scams.

------
_RPM
They did a good job, unless they just copied the CSS directly.

------
orangegrain
Wow! I feel more intelligent already.

